# Root Canal During Vacation....woo hoo.



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd been looking forward to taking a week off for a long time. I was going to spend a few days watching the boats go by on the Intracoastal Waterway of NC with a stogie in my hand, letting the stresses of work slip away. Instead, I awoke on Monday to gum pain which got worse as I drove to the coast. By Tuesday morning my left cheek had started to swell and the pain was getting worse.

Long story short, I cut the vacation short and came home to an appointment with an endodontist. I had an abscessed tooth, infection, etc. It was a tooth which had already had a root canal several years ago and they had to do it all over again. I spent nearly 3 hours in the chair yesterday afternoon. I feel like I've been whupped. I'm on two antibiotics and Ibuprofen for a few days.

*Here's my question:* Notwithstanding that I don't even _want _a cigar right now, how long should I wait after a root canal before trying to spark one up?


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't know what is involved with a root canal, but if it is anything like having a wisdom tooth cut out, you'll want to wait several days. Best to ask your doctor.
And try to pick sticks that have a loose draw :ss


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

Razorhog said:


> I don't know what is involved with a root canal, but if it is anything like having a wisdom tooth cut out, you'll want to wait several days.


They pretty much drill a hole where the root canal is, then they pull the nerves and whatever else is in there out and seal it up. I've had two root canals....not fun.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

When your root canal is done, you can smoke immediately.
A lot of times they put a temporary filling in the tooth that allows nasty stuff to drain, then drill it out and permanently fill the hole.
I'd be afraid to smoke on that stuff, but I chewed snuff the whole time I had that drain stuff in two of my teeth and nothing happened.
I've always heard all the horror stories about root canals. Mine were completely painless and reasonably quick. My dentist is a God, though. I imagine that's all the difference in the world?
My ex is a dental assistant, I can call her and ask if you like.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd be interested in knowing also, I had a root canal done monday and haven't had a cigar since. Never thought to ask the dentist but I was hoping to have a cigar this weekend.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

I think the dentist will tell you to wait but what does he know. Sorry about your vacation. A few years ago we were going to OBX for a week and my wife wanted to get dentures the same year. The dentist assured her that she would be fine a few days after and a vacation would be a great idea to help her recover. On Thursday, leaving Friday night at midnight for vacation, she had her teeth pulled and dentures made.

2 bottles of Vicodin later, a whole lot of margaritas and little sleep we came home 7 days latter from one of the worst vacations we ever had.

Moral of the story, *Never believe the dentist !*

Chas


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm having a root canal next week. As to how soon you can smoke a stogie, I was thinking of lighting up between the time he gives me the novocane and the time he starts drilling! :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Root canal is pretty simple at the end of the day. I've had several and in terms of smoking, you can do it the same day. You might have some discomfort from the procedure; but it's nothing like getting an extraction (when you have to wait 2 weeks to smoke). 

Just keep the bottle of Vicodin nearby and you'll be fine. :tu  :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

My ex just called and I asked her (she's a dental assistant, has been for 20+ years).
She said a person can smoke as soon as the novacaine wears off. The deal is that the tooth has to be closed off. Whether it's plugged with temporary drain filling or the permanent filler, it doesn't matter. You can smoke, chew snuff, eat, whatever.
If you have an extraction, you're not to smoke until it is completely healed. She said it's because smoking "dries out the socket".
I didn't ask why that's bad, but it obviously is. Probably because the hole won't heal correctly if it's dried out.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Good advice, thanks. I talked with my endodontist's office and they said the same thing - root canals are different from extractions as far as cigars are concerned. Other than the usual health concerns (which the nice lady didn't hesitate to mention), a cigar shouldn't be a problem. 

Now of course my choice of beverage to go with my cigar is limited due to one of the antibiotics I'm on, as alcohol could make me very ill. I'm not interested in going there.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Short answer: When you feel better!


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

Stoogies and vicodin, an excellent combo:ss


----------



## BigMak (Dec 20, 2007)

shilala said:


> If you have an extraction, you're not to smoke until it is completely healed. She said it's because smoking "dries out the socket".
> 
> This is the key. I've had 5 of these. Smoke right away if you want. Just DON'T with an extraction or open "hole". Dry Socket is not cool to deal with!


----------

